# Tapatalk Should be working now!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Tapatalk Should be working now. You may have to enter a new pswd if prompted.


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah!!! I been missing it


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Ohhh yea back in business!! Didnt have to reset my pw on my end


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Yea! I've missed tapatalk. Welcome back guys and gals.


----------



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

What's tapatalk??


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yes! I was itching lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

whitesuspect said:


> What's tapatalk??


Forum app for smart phones.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

jrpro130 said:


> Yes! I was itching lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Yea me too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2013)

So not being able to log in was a tapatalk thing. I was wondering what happened. What was the issue?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

it broke. they fixed it. lol


----------



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

Ha ha I got it working.


Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk - now Free

---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:24 PM ----------

Lol


Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk.... & a Moon Pie


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I finally got the App. 
Stupid question time 
Is there a way to log off MIMB on tapatalk? 

I thought it would be the same place it is for FB but nope.

Thanks 
D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - still figuring out this App


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Why log off?


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Silly me. What was I thinking ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - still figuring out this App


----------

